# digital copy of a sears catalog



## jpdriver1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Might someone here have a digitized copy of the 1965 Sears Farm & Garden catalog? 

I would be more than happy to pay for postage or receive via email. 

thanks 


Kevin


----------

